# French truckers threatening to block Calais



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-lorries-destined-Britain.html#ixzz3EwCSRBrI

Not my daily read - was notified on a ferry forum.........


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Quite right too.!!

If the UK keep dangling the carrot who can blame them?

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Quite right too.!!
> 
> If the UK keep dangling the carrot who can blame them?
> 
> Ray.


If the Tories get in again next time the 'Carrot' will have gone for all of us as well.......but hopefully we won't have bombs falling all around us.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The drivers of HGV's face an impossible task when confronted by a large number of determined individuals - it is like trying persuade flies not to land - you can concentrate on one and another finds a way through....

IMO fining the drivers is NOT the answer, there are too many places that individuals can secrete themselves - particularly if they disregard safety and hang underneath or tie themselves to the chassis out of view......

The activities of the border control staff at the ports needs to be raised - they cannot just stand by and watch as lorries drive past with no check, every vehicle should be checked perhaps by using dogs to sniff out those hiding and that must continue at a VERY high level until the would be immigrants realise that they stand no chance of getting through......

Once detected they should be put on a ship offshore and then returned to Africa - if such a policy was the consequence few would risk it......

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Penquin said:- The activities of the border control staff at the ports needs to be raised -* they cannot just stand by and watch as lorries drive past with no check*,


They can if they are French Dave!

Every one they fail to detect is another problem solved! :roll:

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > > Penquin said:- The activities of the border control staff at the ports needs to be raised -* they cannot just stand by and watch as lorries drive past with no check*,
> ...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's printed in the DAILY WAIL must be a pack of lies eh?

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Border Control Agency staff are all British employees, the French Gendarmes are virtually powerless as the would-be immigrants are apparently not committing a crime in wanting to move to the UK.

So who is going to take control?

The BCA are the ONLY ones who can, and watching them stand back and chat is infuriating to say the least - I am not surprised that lorry drivers of all nationalities are in an uproar -THEY are the ones whose vehicle potentially can be seized or at least delayed for hours......

The attraction of the UK needs addressing but that is probably impossible as there is a VERY long history of how easy it is to get support and settle in the UK.....

the cuts that have taken place in Customs, Border Control Agency and many other associated staff weakens a poor service still further.......

Meanwhile we continue to give money to India, Pakistan and many other countries that don't want it and can't cancel it......

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote Penquin:

"Once detected they should be put on a ship offshore and then returned to Africa "




If I had said that, all and sundry would be jumping up and down :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sounds good to me. 

More humane than pushing them out of a Hercules at 30,000 ft without a parachute

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am amused by the last paragraph in the newspaper article:

Migrants have also risked their lives by smuggling themselves into refrigerated lorries, clinging to the axles of HGVs and even aboard a *cargo of coffins*.

That's a dead good way of getting into the UK :lol:

Shame they didn't bury them immediately :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> I am amused by the last paragraph in the newspaper article:
> 
> Migrants have also risked their lives by smuggling themselves into refrigerated lorries, clinging to the axles of HGVs and even aboard a *cargo of coffins*.
> 
> ...


What was that about Ukip supporters being Grumpy, frightened old men?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't call that grumpy, it's calling for positive action, whether shipping, burying or pushing out of planes :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The only one here, is old grumpy grey git

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Greygit - How dare you accuse me of being a UKIP supporter! [-X 

I am happy about the "grumpy, frightened old man" bit, although the truth does hurt


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why would we ship then all to Africa? All the ones I have seen are from Iraq and Afghanistan which is Fubared now since we bombed the sh1t out of it.

I agree with Dave on one point though its ludicrous fining hgv drivers unless it can be proved without doubt they are knowingly trafficking.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Don't call that grumpy, it's calling for positive action, whether shipping, burying or pushing out of planes :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The only one here, is old grumpy grey git
> 
> tony


So killing people (even in jest) who have been through horrific experiences is a fun thing to do is it Gemmy?

Ever thought of getting help?

Mind you if you had said the target was right wingers, then that would be funny.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, there you go.

How many coffin smugglers can I put you down for, :wink:


----------

